
Run docker commands over your files - michaloo
https://github.com/michaloo/drun
======
Leynos
A simple idea, but a good one.

Something else, you might want to add:

    
    
        alias drunu='drun -u `id -u`'
    

Then, with the drunu alias, the command is run as the current user, meaning
you won't have unremovable files written to the current directory.

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

